# [SOLVED] boiler tank not staying on - problem



## -unkn0wn- (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi

I know nothing about this type of stuff and I dont know the names of things so forgive me but i'll try and explain the problem.

Yesterday morning I put the heating on and it was fine and switched off b4 i left for work. Later I got home from work and I switched the heating back on but the rads wouldnt get warm, i looked in the boiler cupboard and it wasn't making a sound like it normally does, then I realised there was not hot water either.

There is a switch next to the boiler tank which gave me hot water but no heat to the rads. I spoke 2 someone and they said there should be a reset button near it - i found the reset button but it was on the white-box in the outer building. for about 30 seconds it seemed to turn back on but then went off again. i tried it 4-5 times with the same result and I tried powering the box off at the wall and turnig back on but no luck.

the light on the box flashes red and according to the instructions on the side of the box it says if it flashes red then just hold the reset button for 5 seconds to reboot it and that shoudl fix it, but it sometimes stayes a solid red which aparently means some wireing problem. when i try and reboot it it it goes green/yellow flashing but after attempting to switch heating back on it goes back to red/red flashing after bout 20 seconds.

Any ideas what I could try b4 getting someone out?

thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: boiler tank not staying on - problem*

You might try posting this question to the forum linked below. Many HVAC pros that know boilers are usually around.

HVAC - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## -unkn0wn- (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: boiler tank not staying on - problem*

Hi, thanks for the reply, ill try there next time. the boiler man came round this morning and fixed it, he said it was a blockage in a pipe in the loft. All nice and warm now


----------

